# Anyone Using any other Horns besides Eric's?



## Mike Dee562 (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm just trying to figured out what's out there,are Eric's horns the only choice?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

New manufacture they are.

I've used Veritas and Illusion in the past...but always came back to Eric's horns. Though if you can fit them and can find them, the Illusion and Veritas are nice horns.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Mike Dee562 said:


> I'm just trying to figured out what's out there,are Eric's horns the only choice?


Um... I think pyramid is still putting 3" piezo sirens in there two 8s truck boxes with clear cones and yellow baskets, lol 

Aside from THAT,  

I think Eric's horns are a pretty good alternative. 


Oh wait , unless your talking about the USD stuff, I wouldn't call those horns tho I would call those plastic tubes. I mean , even the piezo has more planning on the diffraction and termination department. Lol 

Like Jason said there's some old remnants of others , doesn't make them better just be cause there out of production, doesn't make them special or better because there rare either. I mean the ford pinto is rare doesn't mean I'm going to go pinto shopping any time soon.


----------



## LumbermanSVO (Nov 11, 2009)

oabeieo said:


> I mean the ford pinto is rare doesn't mean I'm going to go pinto shopping any time soon.


I'd love a Pinto with an Ecoboost 4 and a 5-speed, but I'm weird like that!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Ha...in HS a buddy of mine's father owned a Mustang junk yard & had a Pinto wagon with no drive train. So we swapped in a FI 2.3 and 5 speed...but his dad wouldn't let us get a 2.3 out of one of the many wrecked SVOs he had, though the dad had a Pinto drag car with a 429SCJ in it.


----------



## LumbermanSVO (Nov 11, 2009)

I had an '85 SVO for ten years, it's what my ID was originally purchased for. I had modded the engine, upgraded a bunch of stuff. It put 333HP to the ground, was gutted and weighed 2600lbs, got 26mpg in the city and 33 on the highway. The thing was a riot to drive and was great for pissing off the V8 guys. Not good for dates though, turns out women like a car to have more of an interior than just two seats, a shifter and gauges zip tied to the firewall!


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

LumbermanSVO said:


> I'd love a Pinto with an Ecoboost 4 and a 5-speed, but I'm weird like that!


Lol , as crazy as it sounds I believe you would do it and somehow find a way to make it awesome too


----------



## LumbermanSVO (Nov 11, 2009)

oabeieo said:


> Lol , as crazy as it sounds I believe you would do it and somehow find a way to make it awesome too


It's only been the last year or so where I've actually had the time AND the money to really try out my crazy ideas. Maybe in another year I'll actually have a proper shop to work in. Once the Bronco is "done" I'd like to build it's complete opposite from scratch, a Lotus Seven clone.


----------

